# Biggest Black Friday Sale here at Osta-gain



## maniac0614 (Nov 19, 2012)

*












Osta-gain.com

We mean it when we say BIGGEST BLACK FRIDAY SALE!

THIS IS THE MOTHER OF ALL SALES!

Osta-gain is giving you a chance to save 

50% OFF 
EVERYTHING

USE CODE 

OSTABLKOPS

AND SAVE!

Not only do you get to save off 50%, but when you use discount code OSTABLKOPS you get a chance to win a FREE copy of Call of Duty Black Ops 2






CALL OF DUTY BLACK OPS 2 LOTTERY

Customer must add a comment in the note box before checking out. 

IN THE COMMENT BOX PLEASE 


ENTER ANY NUMBER FROM 1-100
FORUM NAME
SCREEN NAME/HANDLE
AND CONTACT EMAIL

THE WINNING NUMBER OR CLOSEST NUMBER WILL WIN 
A FREE COPY OF CALL OF DUTY BLACK OPS 2

QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL US 

OSTA-GAIN@SAFE-MAIL.NET


OSTA-GAIN.COM

Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption*​


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 19, 2012)

HOLY SHIT....leave it to Osta-Gain.

Hey guys, Can I freeze the research chems? Really, I want to stock up with this sale.


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 20, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> HOLY SHIT....leave it to Osta-Gain.
> 
> Hey guys, Can I freeze the research chems? Really, I want to stock up with this sale.



Answered your PM Bro.


----------



## osta-president (Nov 21, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> HOLY SHIT....leave it to Osta-Gain.
> 
> Hey guys, Can I freeze the research chems? Really, I want to stock up with this sale.



We do not recommend this


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 21, 2012)

*




NO NEED TO WAIT IN LINE HERE FOR THE BLACK FRIDAY SALE!

OUR SALE IS GOING ON NOW AND IT WILL END 11/26/12

THATS RIGHT,6 DAYS LEFT TO SAVE 50% OFF

THAT IS HOW WE DO IT HERE AT OSTA-GAIN.COM​*


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 21, 2012)

*unbeatable 
sale 
right here 
at 
osta-gain!
save 50% off and a chance to win cod black ops 2!*​


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## osta-president (Nov 22, 2012)

50% off everything


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 22, 2012)

Just to clarify...I was joking when I asked if I could freeze the chems.
Everyone should get in on this sale.
Anyone who hasn't ordered from Osta-Gain should take this opportunity if they need anything they have to offer.
Everyone who has ordered from Osta-Gain knows it's a no-brainer.


----------



## osta-president (Nov 23, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ostablkops


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 24, 2012)

This sale will not be beat! Order from the best Osta-gain.com


----------



## independent (Nov 24, 2012)

Im trying the clomid. Sure hope its good.


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 25, 2012)

*If you have not jumped on this sale this is your chance. Use code

OSTABLKOPS

and save 50% OFF*​


----------



## osta-president (Nov 27, 2012)

We have been flooded with orders but 95% are up to date and have been shipped. We thank you for your patience.


----------



## giodante1 (Nov 28, 2012)

what is wrong with the site, I cant get pass the Terms and restrictions. I cant see the page, just terms, and I cant close the terms out??? anyone know?


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 28, 2012)

You only have to agree once to the terms and conditions. If you dont see the agree button you need to upgrade your browser or use another web browser.


----------

